# Red Flag Alaska 16-3



## davechng (Sep 12, 2016)

We had an opportunity to visit Eielson during Red flag 16-3 Alaska.

2 days of great summer session in Alaska is just great., Here are the detail report and detail pix of all the aircraft photograph in this ex including Serial number

Please click on this link
http://airwingspotter.com/red-flag-alaska-16-3-detail-report/

Here are some of the teaser pix

Dave Chng
http://www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2016)

davechng said:


> We had an opportunity to visit Eielson during Red flag 16-3 Alaska.



You're a lucky guy! 


Great pictures!! 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi Dave. 
Some great shots, just had a quick look at the report, more great shots. I'm guessing from some of the shots you have real special access rights, (or some very long lenses  ) or you have worked hard to get to the best vantage points. 
Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

